# What Is Your Favorite Chocolate Candy Bar?



## SeaBreeze

My absolute favorite is the Lindt Milk Chocolate Bar with Raspberry filling.  They didn't have this in the stores for years, and just a couple of days ago I saw them at my Kroger supermarket, and stocked up.  What's your favorite chocolate bar??


----------



## Raven

The only bar I eat occasionally is Lindt 85% cacao dark chocolate.
My husband thinks it is too bitter so he never eats any of my candy bar.


----------



## hollydolly

I'm a chocoholic but only for dark choklit...

I love dark chocolate coffee creams (yummmy) but they're really hard to get here now I have no idea why...but these 2 are my favourites..


----------



## Bob66

Almost any dark chocolate including cheap Mars Dark, going to eat one right now LOL


----------



## oakapple

I love all the Lindt choc, it's the best in the world.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oakapple

My word! That nutty choc bar looks good.


----------



## Pappy

Milky Way all the way.


----------



## Meanderer

oakapple said:


> My word! That nutty choc bar looks good.


A Goodbar indeed!  They named it right!


----------



## Ina

Baby Ruth for me, but only a couple a year.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Been married to a chocoholic for 48 years.  I don't eat much in the way of chocolate.  When I do have an urge to pick up a chocolate bar, I much prefer the plain old Hershey's Milk Chocolate Bar.


----------



## oakapple

Can't get the Goodbar or Hershy bars here.Sob. I will never know how they taste.
I am a bit of a toffeeholic on the side and love Thorntons fruit and nut toffee also their treacle toffee.I don't indulge very often though as I don't want to lose my dental fillings!


----------



## Jackie22

I'm another Goodbar lover, also Dove milk chocolate raspberry...yum


----------



## hollydolly

oakapple said:


> Can't get the Goodbar or Hershy bars here.Sob. I will never know how they taste.
> I am a bit of a toffeeholic on the side and love Thorntons fruit and nut toffee also their treacle toffee.I don't indulge very often though as I don't want to lose my dental fillings!



Oakapple, you can buy Hershey bars all over the place...seriously loads of places sell them. I'm not keen too sweet and sickly for me tbh..but everyone to their own.


----------



## PA_grandma

Only milk chocolate for me.  (I'm going to look for the Lindt Raspberry, SeaBreeze !)
I used to prefer Reese's Peanut Butter cups...but have changed recently to Butterfinger bites


----------



## rkunsaw

I like Baby Ruths, Heath bars and Turtles.


----------



## hollydolly

hollydolly said:


> Oakapple, you can buy Hershey bars all over the place...seriously loads of places sell them. I'm not keen too sweet and sickly for me tbh..but everyone to their own.



Oakapple just for you, I took these photos today in the shop...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Any dark chocolate, especially if it's combined with raspberry! And I do favor Heath bars, too. Reese's...yum. My favorite way to eat Reese's is to keep them in the fridge. Love 'em!

Y'all are making me hungry. Think I'll have a piece of Dove chocolate right now.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Any dark chocolate, especially if it's combined with raspberry! And I do favor Heath bars, too. Reese's...yum. My favorite way to eat Reese's is to keep them in the fridge. Love 'em!

Y'all are making me hungry. Think I'll have a piece of Dove chocolate right now.


----------



## hollydolly

This might make you even _more_ hungry Georgia, I took this mouthwatering picture at the patisserie in the mall today:chocolate:


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10062


----------



## oakapple

Thanks Holly, for the info and the pics [slurp!] I really have not seen these choc bars where I live, but as you are in London, maybe that accounts for it?I will look a bit harder, just in case.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

I like Lindt, too, and Toblerone. Any dark chocolate will do it for me, but hold the nuts, please; they're too hard to digest.

Hollydolly, alert me when you plan to visit the patisserie again. I'll join you and bring along a wheelbarrow so that you can roll me out.


----------



## AprilT

Anyone that wants to add me to their holiday list  I used to date a guy that would bring me a bag weekly, I had to ask him to stop, it was taking a toll on my waist. still I so miss him and those gifts.

View attachment 10347 

View attachment 10348

But my go to everyday milk chocolates of most any kind snickers, reeses nuggets, kit-kats and all that jazz.


----------



## Ameriscot

Don't get to eat it very often, but there isn't much chocolate I don't like.  My favourite if I had to pick would be a Galaxy Bar. I think it's only in the UK.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Um. April? Is it remotely possible that you still have his phone number? LOL!


----------



## AprilT

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Um. April? Is it remotely possible that you still have his phone number? LOL!



 LOL! I do realise, I've been one lucky lady as far as my past dating life is concerned.  : )


----------



## SeaBreeze

Facts about chocolate.


----------



## AZ Jim

oakapple said:


> Can't get the Goodbar or Hershy bars here.Sob. I will never know how they taste.
> I am a bit of a toffeeholic on the side and love Thorntons fruit and nut toffee also their treacle toffee.I don't indulge very often though as I don't want to lose my dental fillings!



Internet....  http://www.americansoda.co.uk/mr-goodbar-1-75-oz-49g/


----------



## Kadee

Lindt Salted Caramel ,and Kit Kats


----------



## Steve

I have been following this thread and now it is my turn to comment...

*I HAVE NOT HAD A CANDY BAR OR CHOCOLATE BAR IN OVER 35 YEARS.....
*


----------



## AZ Jim

steve said:


> i have been following this thread and now it is my turn to comment...
> 
> *i have not had a candy bar or chocolate bar in over 35 years.....
> *



sad!!!!


----------



## ndynt

Only able to find Chocuer Dark Chocolate covered Marzipan around Christmas, at Aldi's. Buy a couple.  Eat a thin slice every few days, until they are gone.   Every few years a Heath bar.  Just wish it had dark chocolate.


----------



## RadishRose

Ghirardelli or Lindt 85% dark chocolate eaten in small bits. It' actually beneficial in some ways, containing fiber to offset carbs, lots of iron & minerals.


----------



## jujube

Chocolate definitely comes in handy at times.  Inside me is a skinny woman screaming to get out.  When she gets on my nerves, I sedate her with a few Godiva Dark Truffles.


----------



## applecruncher

Cadbury Creme Eggs are good...very rich and gooey.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I used to loooove these, but can't find them anywhere in the stores...finely crushed hazelnuts blended with milk chocolate.  When they melted in your mouth, there was a cool sensation.  :chocolate:


----------



## applecruncher

SB, last time I saw those was in a small mom & pop type convenience store.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yeah, AC, when I was working I used to pick a few up at convenience stores at gas stations....but haven't seen one in awhile.   Nutella has a similar taste, but not quite the same.


----------



## RadishRose

Oooooohhh Ice Cubes, I adored those! never see them in stores anymore but you can get them here:

http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/...colates/Ice_Cube_Chocolates_(9_oz._Bag)/47288


----------



## AZ Jim

RadishRose said:


> Oooooohhh Ice Cubes, I adored those! never see them in stores anymore but you can get them here:
> 
> http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/...colates/Ice_Cube_Chocolates_(9_oz._Bag)/47288



Not that it matters to me but that listing says "product not available."


----------



## Pappy

SB....Amazon has tons of them. Enjoy......


----------



## RadishRose

AZ Jim said:


> Not that it matters to me but that listing says "product not available."


 Oh dear! Sorry!


----------



## QuickSilver

I remember those... they were great..


----------



## hellomimi

Payday is my favorite. I prefer chocolates with nuts.


----------



## MarciKS

*Mine is a toss up between Hershey Special Dark and Twix.*


----------



## CindyLouWho

Dark Chocolate w/ Almonds and Almond Joy


----------



## In The Sticks

As far as bars are concerned, it's Cadbury Fruit & Nut.






When I first quit drinking, I would go to the Godiva store and an independent chocolate shop in the mall every Sunday and drop $20 on whatever looked good that day.  Gotta reward yourself!


----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


> My absolute favorite is the Lindt Milk Chocolate Bar with Raspberry filling.  They didn't have this in the stores for years, and just a couple of days ago I saw them at my Kroger supermarket, and stocked up.  What's your favorite chocolate bar??


Have you ever tried Lindt Excellence Orange Intense?

If you haven't you have to! Only thing I'd love better, is a more mild chocolate rather than dark they use, but hey, I'm not complaining.


----------



## hollydolly

*Dark chocolate peppermint creams   *


----------



## Gary O'

SeaBreeze said:


> What's your favorite chocolate bar??


Haven't had a candy bar in a great while
Big fan of raisinettes, though
Just a couple after dinner
I prefer the Dark chocolate ones
Good stuff


Now, when I was a lad
it was Spunow

Never heard of it?

Awe, c'mon...where's a dyslexic when you need one?


----------



## Gary O'

OK, serious

Dad introduced me to the Mountain Bar



with a Coke

Quite the combo....Sip....Bite.....Chug

At least it was when Coke had flavor

....and came out of these bottles



....of which came outa these machines






(sigh)


----------



## HazyDavey

I haven't had one for while, but now I'm thinking about it.. Yum.


----------



## Camper6

I notice that Americans call it a candy bar.  I also noticed that someone from England called it a chocolate bar and that's what Canadians call it.

Anyway.  The one that I loved is no longer available.  I can't remember the name.
But it came in a small square box and it was a cherry covered with a white cream and a chocolate and nut topping.  Some are making a comeback.  There is one that someone has picked it up and it is on the market here now.  Cuban Lunch.  All nuts encased in a dark chocolate.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Dark chocolate with lots of nuts - I make my own to get the ratio 'just right' for my taste!  I also eat Hershey's Almond Bars, but with each bite, I add an extra nut!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Two others I love are Kit Kats and Oh-Henry's.


----------



## AprilSun

It's got to be a Snickers! I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## Lewkat

As long as it is white chocolate, I'll eat it.


----------



## applecruncher

Cadbury has a really good candy bar... called Caramello.


----------

